# Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Aging is not good for this cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

2 years in humidor caused a strange occurence. Wrapper became fragile to the touch and to the flame. Literally fell apart. I was able to enjoy it e...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - Aging is not good for this cigar


----------

